# Live feeding of BS to my Rams.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, In the last few weeks I have been starting to feed my German x Electric blue rams live Adult BS. I noticed how much more aggressive towards the food they are and it really excites them so I think I am seeing a bit different behavior. They are loving the new food though, one of the BS actually scared the female the first time she saw it haha. Heres a short vid of them munchin out.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

AMESOME VIDEO

I really want to start a ram tank 
Do you have any for sale 
Or where did u get yours 
Can I do a 10g tank with more than 2 
Eg 5 females or 5 males ??


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

cichlidspiro said:


> AMESOME VIDEO
> 
> I really want to start a ram tank
> Do you have any for sale
> ...


Hi Spiro, Thanks a lot! In a 10 gallon aquarium you are only able to house 1 pair of rams, A male and female. They are a cichlid so they would be extremely aggressive in that 5*5 ratio. Plus that would over crowed a little 10 gallon with any fish the size of a ram with 10 of them.

I may have a few left I could sell but I would have to take a look, and I breed my own rams. They are ones I have raised from eggs that my pair gave me.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

How much would you charge for a pair 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

20$ for a pair, Delivery Fee if you are very far. Cheaper if we meet up mid way though.


----------

